# Logo Designer Contest



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you have some graphics design talent? If so, we need your help. The SSF 300 Club needs a logo or badge that members can display in their signature. Please visit the Topic so you know what the club is all about.

http://slingshotforu...forum-300-club/

If more than one design is submitted, we'll have a vote to select a winner and that winner will receive a genuine Made in Panama slingshot. The winner can choose between an aluminum bent rod with Theraband tubes, a natural with Alliance Sterling #107s, or a Ringshooter with Dankung tubes of your choice. (2040, 1842, or 1745)

Please post your design on this Topic.

Contest closes December 13 at Midnight GMT.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

I,m on it ,bit of an artist in my spare time


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's one I quickly threw together:


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Stupid forum, Why U NO like 48bit PNG ?

Trying again . . .


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Stupid forum, Why U NO like 48bit PNG ?
> 
> Trying again . . .
> 
> ...


Ok you win,nice one mate


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is my entry. If it is liked, I can buy the gauge image so it doesnt have the watermark.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

They're great!


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

i don't play much with pain shop but i did this


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

if the writing is to small i made 1 with bigger letters


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

AaronC said:


> Here is my entry. If it is liked, I can buy the gauge image so it doesnt have the watermark.


I like that.. I don't do design, but I do think a speedometer needs to be incorporated in the logo somehow

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Just a thought, how about a 300, 400 & 500 club ?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

e~shot said:


>


So far Irfie, thats awesome... (but I will need a 400fps logo now lol)


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> So far Irfie, thats awesome... (but I will need a 400fps logo now lol)


400fps no prob.... I like Hrawk's suggestion let we wait until finalize.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

No wuckin furries, they're all great designs as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow guys, some really great stuff. Yes, I believe once the votes are tallied in December and we pick a winner, we should have 300, 400, and 500 emblems. Maybe something like a small text saying SSF 300 Club with the 300, 400, and 500 in larger letters.

Hrawk, that would work, too. We could rename the Club to "SSF Speed Shooters" or something.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am not a computer whiz but what would be a great addition to any of the logos is that it show 300*+* in it. Perhaps I am over thinking it but isn't it an over 300 club. The + is a subtle detail that adds to what the 300 stands for.

Just a thought.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Everytime I read 300 club a little Gerard Butler voice yells "This is Sparta"!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

crap at design but a cronie with 300 on it ?


----------



## TaffeyCat (Nov 29, 2012)

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:855]

Here is my submission. It is a vector image (means it will not become pixelated if re-sized like a photo will) and it is also customizable, from color to font, direction of flames, and others.


----------



## TaffeyCat (Nov 29, 2012)

500ball




__
TaffeyCat


__
Nov 29, 2012


__
300 club
logo











  








300ball




__
TaffeyCat


__
Nov 29, 2012


__
300 club
logo







Trying again with some larger images.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

How large will graphic need to be displayed? Will there be several applications of differing sizes for it, or will it just be a small signature graphic?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Smashtoad said:


> How large will graphic need to be displayed? Will there be several applications of differing sizes for it, or will it just be a small signature graphic?


Looking for something to fit the signature area. A larger than needed inage might be best, It can always be resized.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Less than a week left to submit entires. Voting starts on December 14.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Only three days left to get your entry in.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Heres mine.....


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Less than three hours left to get your entry in.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Contest is closed. Voting poll will be up tomorrow.


----------

